# Modafinil before a date



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey

Would it be usefull to take modafinil before a date? i do suffer from bad anxiety , and i can't drink alcohol.

I love MDMA but i will never use it for just going outside with a girl or some friends , it's for special events.

I was thinking maybe modafinil would help a little , being more social and feeling better ?

Cheers


----------



## JamesQB8 (Jan 22, 2017)

Moda did make more a little more social but only because I wanted to brag about how much s**t I was getting done and how productive I was. Try and address the anxiety itself with practice, learning communication skills, potentially working with a coach etc.

Besides if that's a nighttime date, and you have moda in your system good luck sleeping


----------



## kelso321 (Aug 5, 2016)

No. I have been dehydrated on moda before when imbibing adult beverages with it. Bad headache - I was the party pooper.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

10mg Dbol plus half a Viagra 100 works for me.

Makes me happy and confident.

Take two hours before encounter.

:whistling:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

When I took mod it made me anxious as ****! Wouldn't take it before a date.

I used to always go in my local before dates and have 2/3 double JD's and coke before driving to pick her up.

Always made the date more fun, and me funnier. Good times they were.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> 10mg Dbol plus half a Viagra 100 works for me.
> 
> Makes me happy and confident.
> 
> ...


 dbol is anxiolytic / euphoric ?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

AncientOldBloke said:


> 10mg Dbol plus half a Viagra 100 works for me.
> 
> Makes me happy and confident.
> 
> ...


 This! Happy and horny.. you can't lose!

In reality though, you really shouldn't be looking for ways to mask a problem, it'll only get worse/come out eventually... if it's affecting your life so much then maybe it's time to talk to someone and try to deal with/learn to manage it?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Do a quick bump of ket just before you walk in to the pub to meet her.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Doubt it

made me pretty unsociable to be honest


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

@Sphinkter

Sorry, got to disagree. DBol def makes me happy.

Not ectstatic, but generally good-natured a couple of notches up.

Maybe different people have different sides.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

andyboro said:


> This! Happy and horny.. you can't lose!
> 
> In reality though, you really shouldn't be looking for ways to mask a problem, it'll only get worse/come out eventually... if it's affecting your life so much then maybe it's time to talk to someone and try to deal with/learn to manage it?


 i'm starting TTC the 28th of this month , and i do a lot to work on it .

I've tried moda , made me sleep and i took it in the morning after 9 hours of sleep , it made me sleep for 3 more hours! at just 100mg


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> @Sphinkter
> 
> Sorry, got to disagree. DBol def makes me happy.
> 
> ...


 He was talking about KET if im not mistaken..


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh, OK, sorry Sphinkter.

And BTW, Baka, what is this TTC you're starting on the 28th? - Test, Tren, Cough mixture?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> @Sphinkter
> 
> Sorry, got to disagree. DBol def makes me happy.
> 
> ...


 Never tried dbol, doubt it would cause anxiousness though. OP is about modafinil..


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Moda won't make you less anxious IMO OP (although everyone responds to drugs differently I guess)

It's used to treat narcolepsy - it keeps you awake and focused. I can work for 8 hours straight using it but will have a bout of anxiety that lasts about an hour @ 150mg. Usually four or five hours after ingestion. Gives me a sort of tunnel vision, not sure how that'd work in a social situation.. maybe you'd end up just staring at this girl like a sex pest while chatting 160 words per minute :lol:


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Oh, OK, sorry Sphinkter.
> 
> And BTW, Baka, what is this TTC you're starting on the 28th? - Test, Tren, Cough mixture?


 I meant TCC with a psychiatre


----------

